# US Amps USA-100 2 channel amp



## will. (Jul 7, 2015)

US Amps USA 100 2 Channel AMP Amplifier Rare Vintage USA Audiophile | eBay

Well-maintained, used, perfect working order US Amps USA-100 1 ohm stable '99 model beauty. Consistently ran in vehicle over the years, its been kept very clean. Circuit board and caps are mint! A few small scuffs from normal wear and tear as seen in pics. 8/10 cosmetics and 10/10 performance! This is the purple series (not red - pics taken with flash).

Feel free to ask any questions. Buy with confidence as this will not disappoint.

Rated at 100 x 2 (2ohm) or 315 x 1 (2ohm mono). Damping factor >400, S/N 102db
Recommended fuse size 50 amps. Will realistically bench closer to 600 watts rms when bridged

No returns and sold as is as with all 12v electronics - I cannot verify proper installation. This unit will be fully functional when received. Thanks!


----------



## will. (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to offers on diyma before it sells on ebay


----------

